# Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 6010 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Designed to offer home entertainment AV elitists with a top-of-the-line 3D and 2D experience at home, the flagship PowerLite Pro Cinema 6010 features 1080p native resolution, a contrast ratio of up to 200,000:1, and brightness of up to 2,400 lumens*. This custom installer-friendly 3LCD projector delivers exceptional image quality with a host of state-of-the-art features, including bright 3D Drive Technology, cinema filter for improved color fidelity and a new Spilt Screen** mode for watching two sources at once. In addition, the Pro Cinema 6010 includes an extra lamp, a ceiling mount and a cable cover for flexibility in installation.

*Estimated Street Price*
Sub-$4,000

*Target Market*


Home entertainment AV elitists looking for top-of-the-line 3D and 2D image quality and features

*High-Performing 3D Entertainment at Home*


1080p resolution with bright 3D Drive Technology, which drives the panels at 480Hz, essentially doubling the image refresh rate of 240Hz panels, delivering ultra-bright images and reduced crosstalk
Bright 480 Hz drive technology for improving light output in 3D mode; extremely high brightness of up to 2,400 color and white light output* for viewing on large screens and in ambient light conditions
Outstanding contrast ratio of up to 200,000:1 for incredible black levels
Split Screen feature for watching two pictures at once, or watching TV and using the Internet at the same time**
Super Resolution technology and FineFrame™ Technology for smoother frame interpolation and sharper video quality (2D Mode)
Two anamorphic lens modes (stretch and squeeze) to enable 2.35:1 anamorphic viewing without an external processor***
2D to 3D conversion to enhance your 3D experience
Cinema filter feature delivers larger color space for improved color fidelity
THX certification to deliver accurate and exceptional picture quality
Excellent video image quality with Fujinon® OptiCinema™ lens (2.1 zoom ratio)
ISF Calibration for customizable settings
Epson 3LCD technology for amazing color and detail
Two pairs of 3D glasses included; compatible with third-party glasses

*Value-Add Features for Flexible Home Cinema*


Five colors modes in 2D and two color modes in 3D to easily adapt to different viewing environments
HDMI (two), component video, composite video, VGA, RCA audio, and USB connections for flexibility
230W E-TORL® lamp delivers high brightness and up to 6,000 hours of lamp life****
Spare lamp, ceiling mount, and cable cover included
Dimensions – 14.4” x 16.5” x 5.4” (W x D x H)
Weight – 13.2 lb

*Warranty and Support*


Three-year parts and labor limited warranty, 90-day lamp warranty, Epson Home Service Program and PrivateLine® dedicated toll-free support

###​
_* Color and white light output will vary depending on mode selected. White light output measured using ISO 21118 standard.
** Split screen not available in 3D mode
*** For use with external fixed or movable anamorphic lens options
**** Lamp life will vary depending upon mode selected, environmental conditions and usage. Lamp brightness decreases over time._


----------

